# POSSIBLE DEFECT: L.262 Unable to advance EPG beyond 4 hours



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

An odd thing happened last night, twice after I had gone into the EPG, after pressing the right button a few times, the EPG would not advance past about 4 hours from the present.

Exiting the EPG and getting back in resolved the problem.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

You should now be on L263....


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Indeed. Haven't seen it since, but that doesn't mean it's gone either...


----------

